# Topics > Related topics > Stores >  NanoStore, fully-automated, container-sized, checkout-free store, AiFi Inc., Santa Clara, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - AiFi Inc.

Home page - aifi.com/nanostore
nanostore.ai

Playlist "AiFi NanoStore"

----------


## Airicist

Visiting AiFi NanoStore, a fully automated store of the future

Jul 16, 2019




> AiFi is a technology company automating the world's stores. Join us in this virtual visit of AiFi NanoStore, a tiny footprint, modular, plug-and-play, 24/7 AutoCheckout store of the future. NanoStores deliver faster, more convenient shopping near homes, offices, schools and transit centers.

----------


## Airicist

Albert Heijn opens Autonomous Store at Schiphol Airport

Jun 12, 2020




> Albert Heijn is piloting a checkout-free store powered by AiFi at Schiphol Airport. Every day it brings good, safe, sustainable and healthy food to busy travelers. Learn more about this store at https://www.aifi.com/ahold-case-study

----------


## Airicist

The convenience store of the future landed at Shell gas station

Jun 12, 2020




> AiFi and Loop Neighborhood opens the world's first autonomous store at Shell gas station in Campbell. Learn more at https://www.aifi.com/loop-case-study

----------

